# Abellas 4th of July/Independence Day Picture



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

*Happy 4th of July!*
Stay safe and stay healthy!


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

What a gorgeous photo. I’m glad you shared it!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hello beautiful girl


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Abella is a real beauty. Love that picture!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Abella is absolutely gorgeous and thanks for sharing her Picture with us!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello darling girl!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So beautiful! Happy 4th, Abella and Paulann!


----------



## Milou 's Mom (Jun 19, 2020)

Beautiful angel girl ! Happy 4th !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY 4TH , Abella's picture should be on a card, she's stunning


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## CottonCandy (Jun 23, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> *Happy 4th of July!*
> Stay safe and stay healthy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274597


Abella's so beautiful..God bless her. Wouldn't Candy want to grow as beautiful as her?? 😍


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She’s absolutely breathtaking! Happy 4th girls 💕


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh how I wish I had a girl too. I’d love to be able to have long hair and dress her up. She is breathtaking.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Abella is so beautiful I love to see her pictures.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> *Happy 4th of July!*
> Stay safe and stay healthy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274597


WOW! Picture perfect!!! What a sweet Maltese face!

Lainie


----------

